# Work Together To Increase Rates



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi everyone!

Let’s work together to increase rates. Everyone message Uber though the driver app asking for*-

*Rate increases
*Put onto %20 Uber fee
*Assistance in paying for new government legislation license fees

The assistance team are humans and can be made very busy...
If everyone messages through the driver app we may be heard!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Let's work together to increase rates. Everyone message Uber though the driver app asking for*-
> 
> ...


Good try,won't succeed,too many drivers touting,doing cashies,cherry picking,trolling and so on.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

george manousaridis said:


> Good try,won't succeed,too many drivers touting,doing cashies,cherry picking,trolling and so on.


Cashies, cherry picking I've considered doing both but in the end it's such a hassle. Once you have been driving Uber for a while you realise you don't have to do these things and just let the algorithm take care of it all for you...

However when I'm driving my CAB it's a whole different ball game and the above (cherry picking, cash jobs, touting) is open slather!!


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

Beepbeep41 said:


> Cashies, cherry picking I've considered doing both but in the end it's such a hassle. Once you have been driving Uber for a while you realise you don't have to do these things and just let the algorithm take care of it all for you...
> 
> However when I'm driving my CAB it's a whole different ball game and the above (cherry picking, cash jobs, touting) is open slather!!


Agreed,stay with cabbs, I'm thinking about it too


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

At best you'd get a dozen drivers to do that.
BUT, the messages go to Uber "Support", an outsourced call centre somewhere in Asia, who's sole purpose is to stop drivers from contacting Uber.


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> who's sole purpose is to stop drivers from contacting Uber.


Or die of frustration trying.


----------



## Beepbeep41 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bot them, clog the lines and over load the reply ticket call centre.

There’s humans behind then there walls!!!!


----------

